# Baffin Bay & your children!



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Got some time to take my oldest son down to Baffin today. My son ended up with one heck of limit of Trout and topped his best all time Trout record of 26" with a 27½" today. We had to keep her as she was hooked all the way down to the stomach. He was extremely excited and there is nothing better than watching his face when he's got a large fish on. Priceless!

Here are a few pictures of him from today. (He's gonna love been on the web!)

Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Way to go Jimmie. Nice job of getting your son out there with you.

What part of Baffin? I can tell you are around the mouth somewhere.


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, your son outfishes most of the seasoned fishermen on the board! What a meat haul!


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

It looks like the apple did not fall far from the tree.
Great pictures.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Solid Action said:


> Way to go Jimmie. Nice job of getting your son out there with you.
> 
> What part of Baffin? I can tell you are around the mouth somewhere.


The part right around the corner from that rock on the northwest of the south end from the opposite end of the old stake????? C'mon, do you think I'm gonna tell you! LOL! J/K!

We were on the Kennedy shoreline.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Awesome fish....I wish I could get a chance at a few of those!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Aggieangler said:


> Awesome fish....I wish I could get a chance at a few of those!


361-443-3784, dates are still available!!!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Team Castaway said:


> The part right around the corner from that rock on the northwest of the south end from the opposite end of the old stake????? C'mon, do you think I'm gonna tell you! LOL! J/K!


lol, thems sum tough directions to follow.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Nice mess of fish. Young man has shamed me with my one or two trout here and there. Great catch and congrats!!


Mike


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

What were ya'll throwing?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

following in the footsteps, way to go! Did you have him entered in STAR? That's a scholarship fish right there.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Solid Action said:


> What were ya'll throwing?


We were using croakers.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

OUTLAW said:


> following in the footsteps, way to go! Did you have him entered in STAR? That's a scholarship fish right there.


Uh, no, I kinda forgot as I've been a little busy. Now you make me feel like an unfit father! J/K!

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Great pics Capt Jimmie. and super congrats on the young mans' achievement. I am sure that he will repeat this feat and with a CCA Star have a great shot at at a paid education.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Great job Dad!! Keep him fishing! You're awesome! Beautiful pics!!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Not unfit but maybe just a little unlucky for the first go around. I have no doubt that if you find the fish, he can land another. Good luck to ya and hope to see his name in the winners circle.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Waitin' on mine hehehe.... NB is calling


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

Great job,,,putting that young man on such good fish.Both of yall keep it up.


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Great to see kids outdoors and not indoors watching TV or playing video games.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice job Jimmie,that's what it's all about!!!


----------



## furnute (Jun 1, 2005)

*Team Castaway* What are follow boat parties?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

furnute said:


> *Team Castaway* What are follow boat parties?


It is when I am booked and you want to take another boat or use your own boat to follow me for the day. I'll help set you up and keep you on the fish I am on or take you to a spot and get you set up. It allows people to learn areas with their boats and their GPS units.

Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Sawlty Dawg (May 29, 2006)

Glad to see your tournament partner's fish catching ability is finally rubbing off on you.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Sawlty Dawg said:


> Glad to see your tournament partner's fish catching ability is finally rubbing off on you.


First post on this site and it's to give me schit! Let's see, who joined just now and knows me????

He can't catch fish!!!! LOL!


----------



## wannafish (Nov 5, 2005)

Tidebar? I heard it was hot today.
Nice catch,(and good looking kid)
Congrats on both!


----------



## Sawlty Dawg (May 29, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> First post on this site and it's to give me schit! Let's see, who joined just now and knows me????
> 
> He can't catch fish!!!! LOL!


Sorry, I don't know you personally Capt. Dooms. I have hired your tournament partner 15+ times throughout the past several years for reds and trout. Saw your recent DQ post and saw where yall had teamed up. You got a helluva tournament partner...


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Great Job Capt...*

Talk about spittn' image. It's good to see you take some time out for the kids. I'm sure momma didn't mind the break either.LOL


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Sawlty Dawg said:


> Sorry, I don't know you personally Capt. Dooms. I have hired your tournament partner 15+ times throughout the past several years for reds and trout. Saw your recent DQ post and saw where yall had teamed up. You got a helluva tournament partner...


I questioned is because you say, "finally rubbed off on you" as if you have known me possibly? Still looks fishy, all of your post so far have been with my topics, that I can tell. Not that it matters, Jason is very good and I'd recommend him anyday of the week.

Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Talk about spittn' image. It's good to see you take some time out for the kids. I'm sure momma didn't mind the break either.LOL


Thanks. She didn't mind us being gone at all.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

wannafish said:


> Tidebar? I heard it was hot today.
> Nice catch,(and good looking kid)
> Congrats on both!


Thanks and another very good old time guide in the area and I were working together yesterday trying to find fish. We fished the Tide Gauge bar, Cat Head, East Kleberg, South Shoreline, Yarborough, and the Spoil Islands. It was tough yesterday and we didn't catch a single fish at the bar. We fished up and down that thing. Yesterday was very slow for the both of us. Glad to hear someone found some fish to speak of. We did catch some solid fish, but just no good numbers.

Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## El Robalo (Nov 28, 2005)

WTG :cheers: .


----------

